# Colts Win!



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow what a game, I though the Colts were going to get stomped but what a come back. Way to go colts.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo!!!! Colts all the way!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, after that comeback, they deserved to win.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey, after that comeback, they deserved to win.
> 
> Tim


I'll second that










John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ugh. What a game. The upside is, at least Manning isn't obnoxious about kicking our rear ends. Ugh.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

There was a football game - I was too busy watching a CFL game









Thor


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I've always liked the Pats because they have always stomped the Jets!

I did root for the Colts yesterday though. Maybe little nit wit brother Eli could take some motivation from big brother Peyton and bring the Giants another Super Bowl.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey, after that comeback, they deserved to win.
> 
> Tim


Yes. Yes, they did...









Congrats to you Colts (and Bears) fans!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey, after that comeback, they deserved to win.
> 
> Tim


Yes. Yes, they did...









Congrats to you Colts (and Bears) fans!
[/quote]

Sorry for your loss Judi







I know you wanted them there, but the Colts wanted it more.

Jeff


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And the monkey finally steps off Manning's back.


----------

